# Blank Media (CD-DVD-BD) Guide



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a list I compiled over a month of research. It is fairly lacking in many aspects but it worked for me, and hopefully will for you too.

DVD
	Brand	Actual Capacity	Unit Price	Price per GB		Price 	Quantity		Website link

DVD	(4.38GB)								
CHEAP	Sony	4.38	18	4		177	10		Flipkart.com: Sony DVD-R 10 Pack Spindle: Blank Media
CHEAP	Verbatim	4.38	14	3		144	10		Flipkart.com: Verbatim DVD+R 10 Pack Spindle: Blank Media
GOOD	Verbatim	4.38	11	3		560	50		New 50 Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB AZO Made in Japan | eBay
LIGHTSCRIBE	Verbatim	4.38	33	8		827	25		Flipkart.com: Verbatim DVD+R Lightscribe 25 Pack Spindle: Blank Media
PROFESSIONAL	JVC	4.38	41	9		4125	100		100 JVC/Taiyo Yuden Premium Line DVD-R 16X Blank DVDR (Rs. 4151)
PROFESSIONAL	Verbatim Gold Archival Grade	4.38	86	20		4300	50		Verbatim 62266 DVD-R 4.7 GB 8X 50 Packs, Compare and Buy latest CD And DVD Media Online in India: bitFang.com
PROFESSIONAL	Verbatim Gold Archival Grade	4.38	95	22		4750	50		Verbatim Gold Archival Grade DVD-R 4.7GB 8X 50P Spindle | eBay



For some reason, despite repeated attempts I am unable to add the DVD-DL and the BD list to the above post.
I will try again if anyone needs those.

Few important points:
A lot of brands have been ignored in the list since I was looking for the best at great VFM, when I compiled the list for my personal use.
~Verbatim is my favourite choice. I haven't used any but universal acceptance of the fact that they are good if not the best, has led me to search for them exclusively.
~Other Brands such as Moser Baer and Amkette etc to name a few also make decent DVDs. I cannot judge them as I do not have the means.
~Sony if it is Made in Taiwan then it is considerable good for normal important data. The Made in India ones are of lower quality than the Taiwanese cousins.
~Taiyo Uden is the best DVD/CD manufacturer in the world. They are Made in Japan and very difficult to come by.
~Verbatim has a good reputation online and are priced similar to other brands and hence I chose them.

DVD-DL
	Brand	Actual Capacity	Unit Price	Price per GB		Price 	Quantity		Website link
DVD-DL	(7.9GB)								
MEDIUM	Verbatim	7.9	41.9	5.303797468		419	10		Flipkart.com: Verbatim DVD+R DL 10 Pack Spindle: Blank Media
MEDIUM	Verbatim	7.9	80	10.12658228		4000	50		Verbatim DVD+R DL 8.5GB 8X White Printable 50pk Spindle | eBay
MEDIUM	Verbatim	7.9	88	11.13924051		4400	50		Verbatim 96577 8.5 GB 2.4x-6x Doub - VERBATIM CORP | eBay
LIGHTSCRIBE	Verbatim	7.9	57.5	7.278481013		575	10		Verbatim 43666 DVD+R DL 8.5 GB 2.4X 10 Packs, Compare and Buy latest CD And DVD Media Online in India: bitFang.com
LIGHTSCRIBE	Verbatim	7.9	63	7.974683544		630	10		Verbatim DVD+R DL 8.5GB Lightscribe 8X 5PK JC (43684) Gadgets.in|Online Shop India
LIGHTSCRIBE	Verbatim	7.9	108	13.67088608		540	5		5 Pack Verbatim Dual Double Layer Lightscribe DVD+R 8X | eBay


~The DVD-DL list was pretty difficult to come by, so a lot of brands have been missed out.

~The DVD-DL list was pretty difficult to come by, so a lot of brands have been missed out.

BD (Blu-Ray)
	Brand	Actual Capacity	Unit Price	Price per GB		Price 	Quantity		Website link
BD	(23.3GB)								
MEDIUM	Verbatim	23.3	210	9.012875536		2100	10		10 Pack Verbatim 25GB 4X Blu-Ray BD-R DVDs SL | eBay
MEDIUM	Verbatim	23.3	248.2	10.65236052		1241	5		Flipkart.com: Verbatim BD-R 5 Pack Jewel Case: Blank Media


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2011)

nice work buddy......


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

nice work dude. +1 repped.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2011)

It's really nice..!! 

Repped


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice one.
IMO bolding the per unit price will be a little useful to readers.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I usually never leave my threads so bland. This is an exception due to two reasons.
1. The excel files took really long to get copied. For some strange reason, that too for the first time. (The Ctrl+C and the Ctrl+V procedure)
2. My FUP has been hit and my speed is 256kbps now, which sucks. That means every page takes ages to load (coming from a 4mbps pre-FUP)

I will do the needful once I am armed with speed. In fact I feel the first point is attributed to the second. 

Will add more if need be. Please contribute, if any, about different brands that you have used. Thanks.



UPDATE 1: I just realised I uploaded the wrong file (not wrong actually) for the DVD-DL and BD. You will notice the decimals haven't been reduced, like has been for the DVD table. I will do it in a weeks time. Kindly bear with it till then.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2011)

didnt u liked national brand which is a sister concern of panasonic....I am using it for last 2-3 years and no problem...its really cheap...good for games and movies


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

^I haven't come across any as such. I have seen some HP ones also. But haven't really used many. If you can give me the price of the DVDs then I will add it to the list. Do mention how many are you buying 10spindle or 50 etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2011)

last time I bought 50DVD National pack for Rs.320

And my friend bought a DL DVD pack of 50 for Rs.800


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

@Sarath: good list..u didn't used MB?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wow. Guess what I do have Moser Baer but CDs. I am not sure anyone even uses CDs anymore. I will add them to the list if I find accurate information about them.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Oh wow. Guess what I do have Moser Baer but CDs. I am not sure anyone even uses CDs anymore. I will add them to the list if I find accurate information about them.



Hi ! nice compilation of information there ! 

well, even i can vouch for the quality of the National brand of DVDs ! been using them for quite some time now. never ever had any problem, and also come at a much cheaper price than some other competitors in the market. try them out. you get packs of those (esp. DL ones) at ebay too (comes in pink colour...the DL ones).

BTW, i think their prices have increased now...pls correct me if someone thinks otherwise.

@ sujoyp

Hi ! so you from ngp


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice work! +1

By the way, they are cheaper when bought loose.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Can someone give me a price for the National DVDs. 10spindle or 50spindle or loose (pls mention) and its price. I am unable to find them online. Any links will also be helpful. No available on ebay.

Thanks for all the reps guys


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 28, 2011)

I buy WRITEX / FronTech / RENOtech/ MOSERBAER....  4.7 GB (4.5 actually)....  10 spindle for Rs 100.
As far Quality is concerned, renotech and umax are not so goo,,, Others very good. Moserbaer DVD I wrote on 2006 are running fine on my old dvd writer on my PC. Writex n frontech same.  no complaints.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Can someone give me a price for the National DVDs. 10spindle or 50spindle or loose (pls mention) and its price. I am unable to find them online. Any links will also be helpful. No available on ebay.
> 
> Thanks for all the reps guys




do you need DL DVD-set ? then here they are :

50 Pack National 8.5gb Double Dual Layer DVD Moser Baer | eBay

20 Pieces Loose National dual Layer Blank DVD 8.5 GB | eBay

dont buy from other sellers listed on ebay. they have them quite overpriced 

you can try frontech ones too...used them long back...were of really good quality. have recently bought a pack DL-DVDs of one 'Arita' brand. will be using them for the first time. yet to see whether they're worth their salt.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh nice. Thanks for the info. Will update all info on to the main post at the end of 1st week of september. 

Reason: FUP has made my life hell. One more time and I will switch off airtel.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 28, 2011)

Sarath I have been using National for quite some time. I get it around Rs 7 per DVD. It doesn't matter that much if I buy one or more. But quality is'nt great. Will generally use it to burn some movies which I would watch once etc. Not for songs or software.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2011)

@kilroyquasar yes I am from nagpur 

@ajayritik I can say that I use National DVD to store movies and ps2 games

for personal photographs and video I use sony which are precious 

if the sole purpose is storage then I think National 50dvd (around 200GB) for 320Rs is good


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sarath I have been using National for quite some time. I get it around Rs 7 per DVD. It doesn't matter that much if I buy one or more. But quality is'nt great. Will generally use it to burn some movies which I would watch once etc. Not for songs or software.
> 
> Thanks for the thread!




i can agree to that.....i have some national single layer DVDs, which due to my negligence (i kept them in DVD albums and forgot about them) stuck to the back-foam of the pouch, and some of them were rendered useless. guess better upkeep would not have resulted in such a situation.

BUT national's DL-DVDs are really good ! i have a lot of them with Xbox 360 games written onto them, 1.5-2 yrs old, and never had even a slight glitch with any of them, except ofcourse with the ones for whom i cared a lot less 



sujoyp said:


> @kilroyquasar yes I am from nagpur




good....i too 'was' a nagpurkar (now a mumbaikar though, and not liking it )....lived there for ~14 yrs....may i know where do you stay ? which area i mean...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2011)

@kilroyquasar ....we r nagpurians not nagpurkar  

I live near VRCE college...just beside IT park...its gayatri nagar


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2012)

I won an auction for 50 national DVD-DLs for Rs.400 only .(I know )

Can someone give me the normal market price for the spindle, with a link for validation?

You can also tell me local prices if links are not available


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2012)

Thread stuck.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2012)

It would be nice if someone can explain the difference between following, in terms of its practical difference.

DVD -R
DVD +R
DVD -RW
DVD +RW etc...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys what's the best DVD-DL disk available in market and what's the price?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It would be nice if someone can explain the difference between following, in terms of its practical difference.
> 
> DVD -R
> DVD +R
> ...



here you go : 


Spoiler



DVD-R 

A write-once format that is compatible with many existing DVD Players, Recorders and DVD-ROM drives. Can only be used in DVD Recorders and Burners that support DVD-R recording or multi-format recording (drives that record "plus" or "dash"). Holds 4.7GB of data or video. Typically, it can hold 2 hours of MPEG-2 video on standard (SP) speed setting. 

DVD-RW 

DVD-RW is the re-writable version of DVD-R. It allows for approximately 1,000 re-writes before it is used up. In general, DVD-RW discs are slightly less compatible than DVD-R. Can only be used in DVD Recorders and Burners that support DVD-RW recording or multi-format recording (drives that record "plus" or "dash"). Also holds 4.7GB of data or video. 

DVD+R 

Another write-once recordable DVD format developed seperate from DVD-R. These discs are basically the same as DVD-R discs. They hold 4.7GB of data or video and are compatible with most DVD Players and DVD-ROM drives. They can only be used in DVD Recorders and Burners that support DVD+R or multi-format recorders. 

DVD+RW 

The re-writable version of DVD+R. It can record approximately 1,000 times. They also hold 4.7GB of data or video and must be used in DVD+RW compatible Recorders and Burners or multi-format recorders. 

DVD-RAM 

DVD-RAM comes in two varieties and storage capacities. These discs come in both cartridge and non-cartridge varieties and come single-sided or double-sided. Offered by only a few manufacturers (Panasonic, Toshiba and a few other minor ones), DVD-RAM is useful if used like a hard drive. Because it supports and incredible 100,000 re-writes, you can use the disc to record TV shows, view them and then re-write over them many times. Single sided discs hold 4.7GB, double-sided 9.4GB, allowing for longer recording times. DVD-RAM is the least compatible of the 5 recording formats, and is typically used for recording and playback in the same Set Top DVD Recorder.



source



ico said:


> Thread stuck.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice explanation there. 



mastercool8695 said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> > Thread stuck.



He means thread sucks. Must be a typo 



Spoiler



this thread is a sticky, which means it will always be on top


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Nice explanation there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@sarath. Any answer to my question?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys what's the best DVD-DL disk available in market and what's the price?



Totally missed it.

I bought 2 types of DL media.

National and Verbatim. A few National ones failed. I haven't tried Verbatim yet but bought them after extensive research, but the ones from Verbatim are only good which are produced by Taio Yuden. Mine are not, from FK. 

So answer to your query:

The best media / DL media is Tiao Yuden produced Verbatim (and older JVC media) (all made in Japan, dont worry they cost same as other brands) which were sold by itbazaar but went out of stock. No other stock seen after that from any seller.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Totally missed it.
> 
> I bought 2 types of DL media.
> 
> ...



I have couple of DVD9 movies which I need to burn so I was wondering should I invest in a Dual Layer DVD or should I try splitting it into two DVD5's


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by DVD9 and 5 but I would assume you are talking about the file size. 

If you are looking for archive then I would suggest Verbatim / Sony ones. If it is for casual viewing and circulation then National ones will do the job. 

Since you asked for the best one, I would suggest the Verbatim ones. Splitting or not is your choice. I am not sure if I can comment on that. It all comes down to how important those files are and convenience of one disc against two.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

100% CORRECT.. 


look , you have a movie to burn onto the disk..
if replacing the disk after the first part doesn't do any harm , just go for dvd5 (4.7 gb)

"i think it is a better and more efficient , reliable choice..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I don't know what you mean by DVD9 and 5 but I would assume you are talking about the file size.
> 
> If you are looking for archive then I would suggest Verbatim / Sony ones. If it is for casual viewing and circulation then National ones will do the job.
> 
> Since you asked for the best one, I would suggest the Verbatim ones. Splitting or not is your choice. I am not sure if I can comment on that. It all comes down to how important those files are and convenience of one disc against two.


My apologies should have given the details.
Actually I have a movie with me whose size is around 6 GB. 
I have an option of splitting that into two and burning it on a single layer DVD's so that would cost me around Rs 30 considering each Single Layer DVD costs around Rs 15 each.
But I remember sometime back when I checked in one computer store the price for dual layer DVD was around Rs 45. So I thought I would rather spend Rs 15 more and not worry about the tedious part of splitting the DVD's into two Single layer.



mastercool8695 said:


> 100% CORRECT..
> 
> 
> look , you have a movie to burn onto the disk..
> ...


Can I have more details on this? Not sure about what you are suggesting!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

It's more convenient to have it in one disc. That is my personal preference though.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> It's more convenient to have it in one disc. That is my personal preference though.



When did you buy this last and for what price?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

I won a bid for 50 National discs. They cost 800+ but I got it for 450. Seller didn't put them up again. 

Verbatim are as is on Flipkart at present.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I won a bid for 50 National discs. They cost 800+ but I got it for 450. Seller didn't put them up again.
> 
> Verbatim are as is on Flipkart at present.


Yes I remember your post on the offer you got
But you were saying about the best brand but it may not be available now in India.
*The best media / DL media is Tiao Yuden produced Verbatim (and older JVC media)*


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

Dual Layer DVDs

This place was the last time anyone saw those DVDs. The seller has not responded as to when they will be restocked. 

Also his thread on TE: Super Deals on Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB Made in Japan - dvdstoredelhi - TechEnclave


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Dual Layer DVDs
> 
> This place was the last time anyone saw those DVDs. The seller has not responded as to when they will be restocked.
> 
> Also his thread on TE: Super Deals on Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB Made in Japan - dvdstoredelhi - TechEnclave



Well then I need to check in local stores here.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can I have more details on this? Not sure about what you are suggesting!



i was suggesting that if you dont have any problem with replacing the first dvd with the 2nd part while watching a movie , then you can go with usual dvds (the 4.7 gb ones..)

they will be easily available..

and AFAIK we have to turn sides of the dvd 9 to play the other side ?? (or the reader/writer head are on both sides ??)

so.. my vote goes for dvd 5..
if you dont want any hassles , may be you should go for blu-ray ??

you can burn approx 3 ~ 4  6gb movies on one blu ray drive..
but you have to invest much..
the choice is yours..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^you are confusing double side with dual layer.DVD-9 is single side dual layer while DVD-10 is double side single layer.double side DVDs are rare & all major companies(games,movies etc) use dual layer dvd for more than 4gb data.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ thanks for info buddy..


----------

